# The Arlington Bottling Co, Chas Jacobsen Prop, Washington D.C.



## B0ttleR0cket (Jul 25, 2021)

This was one of a bunch of bottles that I bought from a crate of bottles that were all pulled from the water. I only paid $2 for it. The Arlington Bottling Company was founded in 1884, and I'm thinking that this might be from right around that time. The seam stops at the bottom of the neck, and the neck is a little crooked. I always love these weird imperfections in bottles! I also love that anchor on the bottom.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 25, 2021)

That's a nice bottle!  Late 19th century looks about right for it, that seems to be when that script embossing was typically used.  The top looks a bit odd to me, is it a crown or a blob?


----------



## B0ttleR0cket (Jul 27, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a nice bottle!  Late 19th century looks about right for it, that seems to be when that script embossing was typically used.  The top looks a bit odd to me, is it a crown or a blob?


It's a crown top. Such an unusual bottle!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 27, 2021)

B0ttleR0cket said:


> It's a crown top. Such an unusual bottle!


Probably a pretty early crown then from the looks of it.  It's definitely not from the 1880s as the crown top wasn't invented yet then, but the 1890s is pretty likely based on the looks of it.


----------

